# Yarn shop closing..



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I heard that"The Ball of Yarn" in Ormond Beach Florida will be closing April 30th.. Its a real shame...


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh sorry for you. My LYS closed a few years ago. It was forced to move after a flood. The new location was smaller, not as nice and harder to find. Now I have to go all the way to Webs for needles, of course it is fun, but not convenient.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sad when any small business has to close.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Hates to see any yarn shop close.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It is sad to see a mall shop closing but usually they close because they are not getting the turnover in sales to make the business profitable so in reality we can only blame ourselves for not buying more from that store.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another fallout of the "Big Box" stores.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Also closing in Williamsburg Va., The Knitting Sisters


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Rita Ann said:


> I heard that"The Ball of Yarn" in Ormond Beach Florida will be closing April 30th.. Its a real shame...


I'm sorry to hear about its closing. I had only been in there a couple of times. It was just nice knowing it was there.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> Oh sorry for you. My LYS closed a few years ago. It was forced to move after a flood. The new location was smaller, not as nice and harder to find. Now I have to go all the way to Webs for needles, of course it is fun, but not convenient.


I know, mine in Brookfield has closed, too, making Webs my LYS now. Which is okay, the 11 yo grandchild put me on a yarn diet week before last--out of the blue. Had DD and I been drinking coffee in the car we'd have had to stop and clean the windshield off when she came out with that. I was told I had to use up what I had already before I could buy any more yarn. Told her I wouldn't live that long. So for revenge, went to Patternworks on our way home from New Hampshire last weekend and made DH buy her a ball of yarn.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I just checked Ball of Yarn website. There is no mention of it closing. 

Also, there is no mention of it closing on Facebook. In fact, they have a list of classes going on in April. So, is the closing a definite?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

SallieH said:


> I just checked Ball of Yarn website. There is no mention of it closing.
> 
> Also, there is no mention of it closing on Facebook. In fact, they have a list of classes going on in April. So, is the closing a definite?


Yes, It is closing April 30th.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Gloriam and Rita Ann. I am scheduled to be in Ormond this Thursday for Earth Day activities and had planned to stop in.


----------



## tinywhitecottage (Jul 20, 2014)

Too sad. I was planning on visiting The Ball of Yarn in October
during our FL visit.
tiny white cottage


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry. I know it will be missed.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

My LYS closed at the beginning of the year. This may be because it sold only expensive yarns. I have also noticed that other stores that sell yarn are keeping smaller stocks, even if they don't sell online and the yarn is inexpensive.

I think people are becoming time poor, have less money to spare for charity knitting, and yarn quality has turned quite a lot of people off.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

So sad. I live in Eustis, and had hoped to shop there.


----------

